# just have to share my exitment!



## BrandiJo (Dec 25, 2005)

last night i got engaged!!!!!!!!!!!! 


sorry i just had to share my news but im uber excited


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations BrandiJo! What a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations. 

Warm Wishes.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2005)

Wonderful! Congratulations!

The local paper ran an "It's engagement season" story this morning.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mantis (Dec 25, 2005)

congratulations
that's awesome
i hope ur aware of the consequences haha jk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations on your wonderful moment!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! You know women are really space aliens,you are now in step 2 of the re-progamming!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats and I hope your life together will be as special as mine and my wife.
Terry


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulation Now here comes the fun part.

V/R

Rick


----------



## green meanie (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sam (Dec 25, 2005)

AWWWWW!

That's totally awesome.

congratulations, and your ring is beautiful.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats, Brandijo and ???!!!! (sorry don't know if I know his name)


----------



## mantis (Dec 25, 2005)

where do u see the ring?
show pix man
i like engagements and wedding coz there's good food and hot chicks
if u cant send us food at least send pix of the chicks
haha 
(joking)


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 26, 2005)

haha sorry i forgot you all dont know his name, he is George Jorgenson ..and me soon to be Brandi Jorgenson

Im super excited and i only made three phone calls today and with in two hrs my whole family heard the news ...haha word travles fast when you let my grandma in on it


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> last night i got engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry i just had to share my news but im uber excited




Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2005)

Congratulations to you. Best of luck on your new life.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2005)

aaww..Im soooo happy for you!!

Do you know when you will get married?


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 27, 2005)

well it sounds like next winter, or the summer after that winte. We want to wait untill one of us graduate college and he should graduate next winter...but im nto so sure i could handle last minute wedding plans and finals all in the same month way to stressful so we are stuck and going to wait it out and see what my parents think, his parents think and see how our pre marital counsing goes before we set anything final


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> well it sounds like next winter, or the summer after that winte. We want to wait untill one of us graduate college and he should graduate next winter...but im nto so sure i could handle last minute wedding plans and finals all in the same month way to stressful so we are stuck and going to wait it out and see what my parents think, his parents think and see how our pre marital counsing goes before we set anything final


 
That truely is wonderful Branijo...please keep us up to date!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats, Brandi!  May your upcoming marriage bring many happy years!

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> last night i got engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry i just had to share my news but im uber excited


Congrats and good luck


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations, Brandi Jo! I hope you have a lifetime of wonderful memories.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your wonderful moment and Happy New Years...


----------



## Kreth (Dec 28, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> haha sorry i forgot you all dont know his name, he is George Jorgenson ..and me soon to be Brandi Jorgenson


Sounds like a good name for either a figure skater or a slalom skier...  
Congrats!


----------



## someguy (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 3, 2006)

is there any way for me to post pics out here?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations! 
artyon:


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!! 

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> is there any way for me to post pics out here?


 
As a supporting member one can post pictures.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 3, 2006)

I know its a little late but congratulations man.


----------

